# Heidi the Come Back Kid



## jmu114 (Sep 9, 2010)

I still remember how helpless my husband and I felt when we adopted three very sick tortoises back in April. As first time tortoise parents, we were clueless as to how to care for them. Without the support from this forum and its dedicated members who provided invaluable guidance, I am certain we would have had a different outcome today. So thank you all!

For those of you who remember, Heidi (the smallest one), was at the brink of death. Even the vet was not optimistic of her prognosis. Well, I am happy to report that she is doing very well. Her shells are hard, she has grown in size, she is alert, eats well, poops well, has gained her muscles back and moves around her enclosure quite easily. I can safely say that she has recovered!

I am posting some before and after photos my 3 tort babies. enjoy!

Before - Frosty & Frank (April, 2010)






Before - Heidi (April, 2010)





Frosty & Frank (June, 2010)









Heidi (June, 2010)





After - September, 2010
Heidi









Heidi, Frosty & Frank
(note: same container as the first photo - you can see how much Frosty and Frank have grown)


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice to hear they are doing well.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2010)

I am glad to hear all 3 made it.


----------



## Annieski (Sep 10, 2010)

What a great reason to celebrate!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 10, 2010)

I do remember little Heidi and her bros, glad to hear they're all doing fine, good job!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 10, 2010)

I am very glad to hear this! I do remember Heidi, and I am glad that she is doing so much better!

I just saw in your other thread that you were told they were Sulcatas - they are not. They are definitely DTs. I am also unsure why you were told this. The legs and body shape are quite different.

Keep a close on Heidi as time goes by, and continue to keep her well hydrated. Babies that are so sick can have lasting internal damage, and it can effect their kidneys. By keeping her well hydrated you can help keep her from suffering renal failure, and keep toxins from building up in her body. If you notice ANY puffiness or swelling around her head, the base of her front of back legs and rear end, it may mean that she is having kidney trouble and should be taken to a vet to check for renal failure.


----------



## Becki (Sep 10, 2010)

Yah! A happy ending!


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2010)

Great news! Congrats and good job.


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow Jessica, I am so happy they are doing good!! You did an amazing job with them! 
Thanks for the update


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2010)

That is such good news. Beginner keepers usually have a pretty hard time keeping hatchlings alive, and here you are, keeping and growing them. Not only alive, but seemingly thriving! Great news about Heidi. I hope she continues on this path.

Oh...and...another story about soaking in baby food that keeps the little guys alive!! Take that! mythbusters!!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 10, 2010)

This is wonderful news! I can't get over the difference in those babies. Gread job!!!!


----------



## jmu114 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

We did everything we learned from the forum: carrot soaks, avian vitamin, reptile calcium, vet visits (1 calcium shot), hand-feeding Heidi and building her a separate enclosure, mazuri, environment monitoring....and love.

We gave them lots of love and we are very proud of the end result. =p


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm so glad the little ones are thriving  You have done a wonderful job with them!


----------



## Angi (Sep 11, 2010)

Yae for you and your torts! I love DTs. So I think you are lucky to have 3


----------

